# If I left job before contract is up, would I be entitled to welfare/stamps? & related



## yram (25 Apr 2010)

I have a problem. I want to leave my job. I have been working in the same job for 4 years, out of those 4 years, 3 have been working full time and 1 year part-time as I am also a student (part-time distance).
My questions are:
1. If I left job before contract is up, would I be entitled to welfare/stamps? Would I automatically qualify?

2. My contract is month by month - i.e. it is renewed every month (covering sick leave). I dont know if it will be renewed again (due up this week). Could I just say to my employer I dont want it renewed and leave and then be eligible to welfare?
Feel caught between a rock and a hard place as I really dont want to be there (it goes so far as to yes Ill be down a wage but mentally I would feel alot better).


----------



## gipimann (25 Apr 2010)

You may be disqualified from any Jobseeker Payments for up to 9 weeks if you leave your job without good reason.  

If you are available for and seeking full-time work, you may be eligible for a jobseeker's payment - if you've enough PRSI contributions, you might get Jobseeker's Benefit which isn't means-tested.


----------



## yram (25 Apr 2010)

Well, Ive been working 4 years non-stop so Id say Id be entitled to stamps.
I am searching for a job and doing everything I can, but I cant stay in that job any longer. I wish I wish I wish it wasnt going to be renewed so I could say goodluck.
I cant walk out for fear of not getting a reference.
Ive been unemployed for over a year before so I know whats coming. The difference was back then the contract ended naturally.
My head is wrecked and I dont know what to do.

Any ideas?
Is there anyone I can get info off bar social welfare?


----------



## Welfarite (27 Apr 2010)

You can be disqualified for up to 9 weeks if you leave your job without 'just cause'. You don't state exactly why you want to leave the job. If it's for health reasons, then this may be 'just cause', or  Illness Benefit may be an option for you if you are not capable of work.


----------



## dave28 (27 Apr 2010)

What if both parties cannot agree on terms of contract ? eg if employee feels that salary should be increased and employer will not offer more money, is this good enough reason not to sign a new contract and not be penalised by SW. ??


----------



## Welfarite (27 Apr 2010)

dave28 said:


> What if both parties cannot agree on terms of contract ? eg if employee feels that salary should be increased and employer will not offer more money, is this good enough reason not to sign a new contract and not be penalised by SW. ??


Probably not. To allow the claim Sw would establish whether there was 'just cause' or not. If the person doesn't renew the contract as the salary wasn't increased and instead opts to claim the SW rate of JB, it's unlikely it would be looked on as 'just cause'.


----------



## yram (27 Apr 2010)

Because I cant stand working there anymore. Simple as. Sick of literally being kicked around and it is not worth my sanity.

I really would love to just up and leave - but 1. I want a reference (after 4 years there) and no hostility if I left and 2. I dont know my welfare entitlements.

I dont want anyone getting in trouble, I just want to move on from this place.

Do they ask in the form why you left? What should I be saying? I cant say "didnt get on with employers" (I work in public sector).


----------



## Welfarite (28 Apr 2010)

They do ask the reasons for leaving on the form and they also write to the employer asking the same question.


----------

